# 6D AF point direct selection Not Working



## eninja (Dec 17, 2012)

Thru Custom Controls, I set such that selection of AF points can be controlled directly using 8-direction multi-controller, without having to press AF selection button.

But when I am composing my shots, I press multi-controller, but nothing happen.
In lock settings, multi-controller is uncheck. Even my unlock switch is set to unlocked.

Does everybody experience this, or is my 6D is faulty one?


----------



## BruinBear (Dec 17, 2012)

Might be stupid to ask, but when you tried this, did your camera happen to have idled out? (The viewfinder's data display goes off). The multiselector focus point selection will not work when the camera is idling and you have to half press the shutter button or press the meter button to take it out of idle before selecting the point.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2012)

BruinBear said:


> The multiselector focus point selection will not work when the camera is idling and you have to half press the shutter button or press the meter button to take it out of idle before selecting the point.



I expect this is exactly what is happening.


----------



## eninja (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, both of you were right and also the manual, I was coming from G12 and I also don't blame myself, all other button works as when you press them first time. 

I still don't get the point why you need to initially press shutter before being able to select AF.
Maybe software optimization issue, because multi-controller is also used navigating menu.

Thanks.


----------



## Area256 (Dec 18, 2012)

eninja said:


> Yeah, both of you were right and also the manual, I was coming from G12 and I also don't blame myself, all other button works as when you press them first time.
> 
> I still don't get the point why you need to initially press shutter before being able to select AF.
> Maybe software optimization issue, because multi-controller is also used navigating menu.
> ...



I'm guessing it's to prevent the camera entering an active viewfinder display state (and burning power) if the button was pressed by mistake. While it's not a big deal, it would be nice to turn that "feature" off - and have the D-pad just wake up the camera.


----------

